# Naringin to lower HCT and RBC



## notsoswoleCPA (Sep 30, 2019)

Has anyone successfully used Naringin to lower their red blood cell count and hematocrit?  

My doctor told me to start taking it but said I should still continue my donation 2 weeks before labs at a minimum.


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 30, 2019)

Yes.....

However, I do remember reading some where that it messes with the half life of oral medications ( if you are on any)


----------



## snake (Sep 30, 2019)

My brother went down this road about 6-9 months ago. His crits actually went up. from 50 to 54, go figure. 

He wanted to me to "Just try it" one day at his house. He had it in a powder, mixed it and I did. I'm no ass eater but I would assume they have about the same taste. Oh, and you can't get the taste out of your mouth regardless of what you do.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 30, 2019)

snake said:


> My brother went down this road about 6-9 months ago. His crits actually went up. from 50 to 54, go figure.
> 
> He wanted to me to "Just try it" one day at his house. He had it in a powder, mixed it and I did. I'm no ass eater but I would assume they have about the same taste. Oh, and you can't get the taste out of your mouth regardless of what you do.


It is sold in caplet form on Amazon brother, no need for ass mouth.


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 30, 2019)

snake said:


> My brother went down this road about 6-9 months ago. His crits actually went up. from 50 to 54, go figure.
> 
> He wanted to me to "Just try it" one day at his house. He had it in a powder, mixed it and I did. I'm no ass eater but I would assume they have about the same taste. Oh, and you can't get the taste out of your mouth regardless of what you do.



Clean ass doesn't have any flavor. Don't eat dirty ass.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 1, 2019)

View attachment 8574


Who wouldn't eat this nice clean sexy ass?  I'd eat that all up!


----------



## motown1002 (Oct 1, 2019)

Snake, now that you have had that you might as well go ahead with the eating of ass.  You broke the ass seal now.  lol   

Naringin contains the flavonoid that is found in grapefruit which helps with the HCT.  That is also responsible for messing with cholesterol meds.  If you take any statins I wouldn't take the Naringin.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Oct 2, 2019)

I only take supplements like Vitamin D, a muti-vit, and DHEA in the morning.  In the evening I take fish oil and magnesium.  

They want to put me on T3 since my body reacts weird to natural thyroid medication, but I'm right on the borderline of needing it and requested six more months, which I was granted, before I take it.  The sucky thing about thyroid medication is labs every three months until the protocol is dialed in.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Feb 29, 2020)

I just wanted to follow up on this.  I performed my two week before lab blood donation today after being on Naringen since October of last year and my hemoglobin was the highest it has ever been at 18.1.

It looks like I am back to every 8 week donations now despite being told that I shouldn't need to donate while on this supplement by my medical professional.  If it were working, I'd assume that my hemoglobin should have been 16.9 to 17.5 like it usually is when I donate consistently.


----------



## Grinch (Mar 5, 2020)

Seeker said:


> View attachment 8574
> 
> 
> Who wouldn't eat this nice clean sexy ass?  I'd eat that all up!



I bet that thing tastes like scrawberry fields forever


----------

